# Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff



## Trickyfisher (22. September 2016)

Hallo Kollegen
Ein neues Angel Abenteuer wartet.
Anfang Jänner geht´s nach Ägypten, genauer nach Hamata, und von dort aus mit einen großen Hochsee Boot für eine Woche ins südliche Rote Meer bis zum legendären St. Johns Riff.
Ich habe natürlich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was mich dort erwartet, wir werden wohl hauptsächlich Jiggen und Poppern und zwischendurch etwas Trolling machen.
Ich habe zwar ein bischen Erfahrung im Jigging (ich war 2007 und 2008 auf der Jemenitischen Insel Soquotra), dort in der Gegend war ich aber noch nie.
Also, wenn einer von euch schon mal dort war und mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte, bin ich für Alles dankbar und werde mich auch mit vielen bunten Bildern von (hoffentlich) rieeeeesigen Fischen erkentlich zeigen.
Die andere Frage ist natürlich, was brauche ich dort mit?
Gehts dort mit schwersten Gerät in 100m Tiefe auf riesen Thune und monster GT, oder ist da eher die "feine Klinge" angesagt?
Von meiner letzten Tour habe ich noch eine Jigging Rute, und zwar eine Shimano AX Jigging mit 183cm und WG -420gr., die sollte eigentlich passen, dazu als Rolle eine Shimano Spheros 8000PG, die, fürchte ich, wird aber wohl etwas zu klein sein.
Ich habe vor, mir eine Jigging und eine Popper Rute zuzulegen, dazu 2 passende Rollen, was ich schon habe, geht als back up mit.
Wegen den Rollen, mir ist natürlich klar, dass eine Shimano Stella oder eine Daiwa Saltige das am besten geeignetste Gerät für ein solches Vorhaben sind, die sprengen aber eindeutig mein Budget. Es muß also die "zweite Garnitur" her, stark genug, aber noch bezahlbar.
Ich dachte da mal an: Von Penn die Spinnfisher SSV oder die Alten SSM oder Slammer, von Hart die Nr.1, die Quantum Quabo, von Finn Nor die Lethal oder die Tidal oder von Shimano die SpherosSW oder die SaragosaSW.
Andere Vorschläge?
Bei der Ruten Recherche bin ich auf Ruten der Firma Graphite Experts gestoßen, die haben Jigging und Popper Ruten die wirklich gut ausschauen und auch preislich Alle im Rahmen liegen, kennt die wer, hat da wer Erfahrung damit?
Weiters hätte ich zum Jiggen Ruten von Alutecnos gefunden und zum Poppern die Shimano Speedcast Kaibutsu, Shimano Ocea HG, WFT Ocean fighter oder die Quantum Blu Tuna. 
Ok, ja, es sind noch 3 Monate, aber erstens kann ich´s schon gar nimma erwarten und zweitens kann man nie früh genug mit den Vorbereitungen anfangen.
Also, wenn mir wer weiterhelfen kann oder sonst gute Tipps zum Thema Jigging und Poppern hat, haut rein, danke schon mal.
TL
johannes


----------



## Fidde (23. September 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Als Rolle werfe ich noch die Tica Talisman mit ins Rennen. 
Von Illex gibt es eine Reise Waifu Popperrute in 2,70m


----------



## racoon (23. September 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Riesenthun und GT - dafür biste im falschen Meer. In Ägypten wird hautsächlich getrollt und um die Riffe rum getuckert, Wurfangeln ist da nicht so verbreitet / bekannt. Hierbei werden die üblichen Riffbewohner und Riffkantenbewohner beangelt / gefangen. Das diverse Makrelenarten, Riffbarsche und Cudas, hier und da gibts dann auch tatsächlich mal nen Treavelly. Etwas vom Riff entfernt gibt es Bonitos und beim abendlichen Hochseeschleppen oftmal Yellowfin.
Insofern sollte sich Dein Gerät in der 50 lbs-Klasse bewegen und eher zum trollen ausgelegt sein, 'kleine' Multis etc. Was meiner Meinung unbedingt an Bord sein sollte ist eine Spinnrute der 50 g - Klasse und die ganz klare und unmissverständliche Anweisung an die Crew, dass vorbeiziehende Tintis beangelt werden. Die Biester sind einfach sau lecker und sorgen für ordentlich Spaß an Bord.


----------



## tomsen83 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Guck mal hier
Frage: Mit wem fährst du? (Amin bzw. Andrees, Rabeea mit der Dorado?) Habt ihr nen Dinghi zum Riffe anfahren und werfen dabei oder nur das große Boot? Mit dem großen Boot kannste vergessen, ziehende Thune anwerfen zu wollen. Das ist schlicht viel zu langsam.

Als Hinweis: Ich finde den Januar zum jiggen und Poppern im Roten Meer recht ungünstig. Muss aber nix heißen. Die Durchschnittsgröße der GT´s ist eher gering, dafür gibts aber gute Barras und Red Snapper. Die Anzahl der Haie (Whitetip und Tiger) hat sich in den letzten Jahren massiv erhöht, so dass auf Livebait bzw. Fetzenköder immer mit großen Fischen zu rechnen ist. Die "Unstoppables" kriegst du fast immer in der Nacht beim Naturköderischen drauf, da musst du alles gegenhalten was du kannst. Beim Trollen würde ich grundsätzlich auch Oberflächenköder (Ilander, Moldcraft Widerange) neben den obligatorischen Wobblern schleppen. Auch wenn die Crew dich dafür blöde anschaut, haben die Lures uns die meisten Bisse gebracht.

Zum Poppern: Wenn ihr kein Dinghi dabei habt, ist Wurfweite alles. Stell dich darauf ein, mehrere Stunden ohne Biss zu bleiben. Aus meiner Sicht würde ich das in Egypt nicht als primäre Angelart anstreben. Das problem: Der Drop an den riffen ist meist heftig. Sprich Vom Riffdach gehts zumeist extrem steil nach unten und die großen Räuber patroullieren tief. Du brauchst also große Cups die ordentlich Radau machen, was wiederum massiv an die körperliche Substanz geht.

Zum Jiggen: Sehr gutes Revier, wenn der Captain weiß wo er hin muss. Zwei Jigfarben reichen: Pink und fluo. Nimm lange, schlanke Modelle bis max. 300g. Die lassen sich deutlich einfacher, schneller und ermüdungsfreier fischen. Hier solltet ihr gerade im Winter gute Fänge machen.

Leichte Spinne: Ich hatte ne Rocksweeper mit ner 4000er Rolle dabei und jede Menge Casting Jigs um die 30-60g. gerade am Abend bzw. Nachts mit FluoJigs vom verankerten Boot kannst du gut Spaß haben.

Livebait/ Deadbait: Nimm das gröbste, dollste und stärkste was du kriegen kannst. Je nach Mondphase werden die Fische in der Nacht immer größer. Unsere Crew hat ja mit Handleinen mitgefischt. Die haben zur Dämmerung mit kleineren Fetzen angefangen und jede Menge Snapper und ähnliches gefangen. Dann war meist zwei Stunden Ruhe, wo die auch einfach Pause gemacht haben, weil die wussten das nix geht. Dann, so Richtung Mitternacht und später, wurden die großen Haken ausgepackt und ganze Bonitos bzw. Köpfe ca. fünf Meter über Grund angeboten. Da fing man dann auch keine kleinen Fische mehr und man konnte förmlich spüren, dass da unten jetzt Gruselstimmung herrschte. Die meisten Fische verloren wir, da wir diese selbst mit massivster Gegenwehr nicht vom Riff fernhalten konnten.

Hängt IMMER, bei jeder Pause, ne Ballonrute mit großem totem Köfi raus. Die größten GT´s, Barras, Sails und Haie werden auf Naturköder gefangen. Den Ballon soweit wie möglich abtreiben lassen.

Grundsätzlicher Hinweis: Das rote Meer kann fies sein. Der Wind kommt in 95% aller Fälle aus Norden, was dazu führt, dass sich massive Wellen aufbauen. Nehmt euch Scopamin-Pflaster oder ähnliches mit. Nix ist schlimmer als fünf Tage auf nem Kahn fest zu hängen und dabei seekrank zu sein. Wind und Mondphase werden euren Erfolg massiv beeinflussen. Neumond und Vollmond sind super, da dann auch eine spürbare Tide einsetzt.
Unterschätzt nicht die Temperatur im Januar. Es wird bei entsprechendem Wind recht frisch, gerade nachts. Vor zwei Jahren hats in Hurghada sogar mal kurz geschneit. Schnorcheln ohne langen Neo kannste vergessen.

Zum Tackle: Nimm die Saragossa. Hat sich mittlererweile überall bewährt. Nimm ruhig die 18000er, da passt dann auch genug Schnur zum Schleppen drauf (kannst ruhig mit der Jigging-Rute machen. Als Poperrute hats die Speedcast Kaibutsu übrigens schon mehrfach kurz über dem Griff zerlegt (s. BG-Forum). Da würde ich von Abstand nehmen. Zu den anderen kann ich nichts sagen, aber schau Dir mal die folgenden Modelle an: 
Popping: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=896
Jigging: http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=6245

Sehr gute Ruten zum wirklich kleinen Preis. Und schau bloß, dass die Jigge um die 1,60 lang ist. Mit allem darüber machste dich ab 150g völligtot. Glaub mir. Die Shimano die du hast ist mit 1,83 deutlich zu lang für ausdauerndes fischen.

Ich würd ja auch gerne mal wieder...Wird auf jeden Fall nen geiler Trip!


----------



## Trickyfisher (23. September 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Hi Tomsen
Danke schon mal für die vielen Tipps.
Die Tour wird organisiert von Kai Witt von Global Fishing Adventures, Ich war zwar noch nie mit denen untwerwegs, aber ich hoffe mal, die wissen, was sie machen.
Das Boot heißt "Black Marine" und ist 23m lang mit 600PS.
Wir fahren von Hamata aus los ganz in den Süden nach Raas Banas, Abu Madd, Humairah, Shalatin (wo auch immer das sein mag) und eben auch ans St. johns Reef, Ob wir ein Dingi dabei haben, weiß ich nicht.
Mit Trolling Gerät bin ich ganz gut ausgerüstet, ich hab 2 Shimano TLD 20 und 25, dazu passende Ruten.
Als Köder habe ich eine ganze Palette an lures, Illander, Seven Strand, Alles da, sowie Rapallas.
Fürs "Schwere" Schleppen und Naturköder Fischen habe ich eine alte Shimano Beasmaster Trolling Rute (die mit den Metallgriff) und eine Penn 114H 6/0 mit 50lps Mono Schnur, die sollte passen.
Leichtes Gerät habe ich genug, zB. eine Shimano Select Shad mit Penn 4500SSV und 20Kg PowerPro, die sollte eigentlich perfekt sein für kleine casting Jiggs und kleine Popper. 
Die 2 Ruten, die du vorschlägst, sind sowieso in der engeren Wahl, ich denke mal, für den Preis gibts wohl kaum was Anderes, das trotzdem geeignet ist, ich denke mal, die werd ich mir eh zulegen.
Was die Jiggingrute betrifft die ich schon habe, ich hab damit auf Soquotra eine ganze Woche lang gejiggt mit bis zu 450gr. und 100m Tiefe, Stundenlang jeden Tag und die hat sich eigentlich gut bewährt, ich möchte mir aber noch eine ganz kurze Rute kaufen und Die Andere eher als Back up Rute mitnehmen, da sie mit ihren 183cm zmindest eingeschränkt neben Jigging auch noch zum Popper werfen verwendet werden kann, falls mir die Popperrute bricht.
Das mit den Wetter werde ich beachten, Seekrank wedre ich zum Glück nie, egal welcher Wellengang herrscht.
Die Saragosas wäre auch meine Lieblingsrollen, die 14000 habe ich allerdings nirgends mehr gefunden, das dürfte ein altes Modell sein, es gibt nur mehr die 10000SW oder die 20000 bzw. 25000SW, die aber gleich mal um fast 300gr. schwerer sind und auch gleich mal fast 100Euro mehr kosten.
Bei den Test von Alan Hawke schneidet aber auch die Finn Nor Lethal sehr gut ab, die kostet auch gleich mal ein Drittelk weniger als die Saragosas, schau ma mal, ist ja noch etwas Zeit.
Ok, danke schon mal an Alle und haut noch fleissig rein, wenn ihr noch Tipps für mich habt.
TL
johannes[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## tomsen83 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Mit Kai machste nix falsch. Das Boot kenn ich allerdings nicht. Ich hab mal mit ner 1,83er Okuma gejiggt, respekt wenn du das so durchhältst! Ich bin krachen gegangen...
Hier kannst du dir das Seegebiet schon mal anschauen.

Erwarte in Ägypten, gerade beim Poppern und Jiggen, nicht die Riesenfische (kann natürlich immer ne Rakete einsteigen). Gerade wenn du schon in Sokotra warst. Die Vielfalt ist aber atemberaubend. 

Das Schöne ist, dass man in der Woche außer angeln, schlafen und aufs Klo gehen wirklich nix machen muss. Die Crew kümmert sich wirklich um alles.

Achso: Unbedingt PianoWire mitnehmen, sonst bist du einen Lure nach dem anderen los. Ich hatte einmal das Vorfach beim Schleppen vergessen. Da ich ne Squidchain vorgeschalten hatte, habe ich erst beim einholen bemerkt, dass mir der Lure einfach abgebissen wurde. Und wie gesagt, das ganze Naturködergedöns nicht vergessen!


----------



## Trickyfisher (23. September 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Hi, danke schon mal an Alle
Übrigends, nicht wundern wenn wer den selben trööt auch im Big game forum findet, ich hab mich dort auch registriert und da ich ein fauler Sack bin, einfach mit copy /paste den selben Text nochmal reingestellt.:m
TL
Johannes


----------



## Krallblei (24. September 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Huhu.

Schön das du nach Ägypten fliegst.  Wir gehen selber Dezember,  Januar und März zum Spinnfischen.

War schon öfter im Januar dort und glaube mir und den anderen nimm 
richtig warme Kleidung mit. Nachts auf dem Meer mit Wind wirds richtig arsche kalt.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und dicke Gt's


----------



## Marco74 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Bezüglich Rollen: Guck dir doch mal (online) die neue Daiwa Saltist an oder (wo du bei Alan Hawk warst) als wirklich günstige Alternative die neue Daiwa BG SW.
Würde aber beides eine US Bestellung benötigen...


----------



## nostradamus (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Hi,
wie ist es gelaufen? Hast du einen Link vom Boot?
danke


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Hi, Hier findest du Berichte von meinen Touren:

http://www.big-game-board.net/index...Rotes-Meer-Katastrophen-Glück-Erfolge-Teil-1/
http://www.big-game-board.net/index...Rotes-Meer-Katastrophen-Glück-Erfolge-Teil-2/

Und weils so schön war, bin ich heuer im Jänner gleich wieder hin

http://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/17290-Expedition-Rotes-Meer-2018-Teil-1/
http://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/17291-Expedition-Rotes-Meer-2018-Teil-2/

Link vom Boot habe ich keinen, da uns Alles von Kai Witt von "Global Fishing Adventures" organisiert wurde.
TL
Johannes


----------



## nostradamus (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Südliches Rotes Meer-St. Johns Riff*

Danke


----------

